# TivoWeb module - Manually Add a Channel (addchannel.itcl)



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

What:
Here's a TivoWeb module to manually add a channel to your lineup.

Why:
If one of your "favourite" channels is no longer in your TiVo lineup then you can add it. E.g. if it has been deleted as part of the AltEPG purge on channels without guide data.

How:
Delete the ".txt" from the end of the filename (so it's just called "addchannel.itcl")
Copy (e.g. by FTP) the file into the "modules" directory in the relevant TivoWeb directory on your TiVo, and then restart TivoWeb.

Usage:
Click on "Manual Add Channel" and follow the on-screen instructions. 
Viz.:
1: Select the source to which you wish to add the channel (e.g. for a Freeview channel select 'Freeview'!)
2: Enter the channel you want to add (max 3 digits)(e.g. 228)
3: Enter a callsign (e.g. MENMOVI)
4: Enter a description for the channel (e.g. Men & Movies)
5: You probably don't need to change the server prefix unless someone tells you otherwise!

So what:
You can then amend your channel preferences to mark this channel as a favourite, so you can then channel surf it and also select it for manual recordings.

Tested under TivoWeb 1.9.4 and TivoWebPlus 2.1.b3

Changelog:
# 08 Mar2012 - v0.0.1 - initial public release (2 downloads)
# 09 Mar2012 - v0.0.2 - minor revision to instructions (1 downloads)
# 09 Mar2012 - v0.1.0 - cosmetic changes
# . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . add check for duplicate station or channel
# . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . remove requirement for TW reload
# . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . added a delete function (experimental) (4 downloads)
# 12 Mar 2012 - v0.1.1 - option to add to favourite channels

.


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Great stuff :up: :up: This will certainly help people out - thanks!


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Thanks MrT.

I meant to say: 
FTAOD this will NOT add any guide data for any channel you add in this way - it simply adds the channel to your lineup.


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

New version (0.1.0) - no longer need to reload TivoWeb or reboot your TiVo.

I've added a "delete" function but I'm not convinced it's working


----------



## spitfires (Dec 19, 2006)

Sorry there was test code left in that version which prevented it working. Now removed.

New version (0.1.1) allows you to add channel as a "favourite" (so channel browsing works).


----------



## mrtickle (Aug 26, 2001)

Nice. We'll now see if this thread attracts a sudden increase in downloads


----------



## cahir982 (Dec 13, 2009)

spitfires said:


> Sorry there was test code left in that version which prevented it working. Now removed.
> 
> New version (0.1.1) allows you to add channel as a "favourite" (so channel browsing works).


 Help sorry about this spitfires but i did what you said i can add the channels no problem but its 2weeks since i added them and still no data, Now the chanels i am trying to add where never picked up by the TiVo but are there in freesat would that be the problem, any help would great


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

cahir982 said:


> i can add the channels no problem but its 2weeks since i added them and still no data


I'm not sure I have understood correctly but if you are expecting EPG data to appear on the TiVo for the channels you add manually then it won't. You will be able to set manual recordings but that is all. If the channels had TiVo EPG data then you wouldn't need to add them manually, they would already be there.


----------



## cahir982 (Dec 13, 2009)

DX30 said:


> I'm not sure I have understood correctly but if you are expecting EPG data to appear on the TiVo for the channels you add manually then it won't. You will be able to set manual recordings but that is all. If the channels had TiVo EPG data then you wouldn't need to add them manually, they would already be there.


Yea thought that would be the problem the channels i am on about are on freesat ch 140 bet 141 bet+ and 143 more than movie's but for some reason the tivo does'nt reconise them do you think it might be the wrong freesat download i am doing


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

Not all channels have EPG data available in a form AltEPG can use. There is a list of channels that have EPG data here -

http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=526

If a channel isn't in the list (and I cannot see BET there) you won't get any EPG data on the TiVo. I'm afraid for those channels all you can do is set manual recordings.


----------



## cahir982 (Dec 13, 2009)

DX30 said:


> Not all channels have EPG data available in a form AltEPG can use. There is a list of channels that have EPG data here -
> 
> http://www.tivoland.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=526
> 
> If a channel isn't in the list (and I cannot see BET there) you won't get any EPG data on the TiVo. I'm afraid for those channels all you can do is set manual recordings.


That's great spitfires thank's for all your help it save's me a lot off messing about and getting nowere thank's for saving me all that trouble


----------

